# Kites are awesome!



## Ras (Jan 10, 2018)

I love seeing my little dudes flying the kites! I like the sound the string makes, too!  

They are bringing a lot of creativity to PC that should make its way over to the next full game....


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2018)

yes the kites are adorable! They're probably my favorite furniture added to this game!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

Watching Static fly this kite took my mind off all those gold butterflies that got away...for a minute anyway!!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't even know they could fly the kites, until I saw this at another campsite I was visiting, and about died of a cuteness heart attack (I <3 Beau so...yeah...):



Spoiler











And then THIS at yet another person's site - double kite-fliers! :



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't know they could fly them until someone posted a photo here so I instantly had to put out my Isabelle kite in my "park" area. Still have yet to see anyone fly it, but I'm waiting for the day!


----------

